# Soft Hand Base vs. Cureable Reducer



## printervt (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, Been looking all around for info on Cureable Reducer vs Soft Hand Base and not sure I am getting the full story. 

Looking to print that FADED look almost as a ghost image on a shirt so it appears that I should use Soft Hand. However, I am not completely sure on amount.
Can you print with JUST Soft Hand base or Cureable as an underbase and just add minute amounts of ink to add color however minimal it may be. 

Is this OK or am I not planning this correctly?
Also can I print Soft Hand Base or Cureable reducer as an underbase? Thoughts please. 

Thanks!


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

printervt said:


> Hello, Been looking all around for info on Cureable Reducer vs Soft Hand Base and not sure I am getting the full story.
> 
> Looking to print that FADED look almost as a ghost image on a shirt so it appears that I should use Soft Hand. However, I am not completely sure on amount.
> Can you print with JUST Soft Hand base or Cureable as an underbase and just add minute amounts of ink to add color however minimal it may be.
> ...


cureable reducer will work, but you are going to want to start your recipe with your ink, then add the reducer to thin out your ink, depending on the colors you use you should get what you are looking for. Another cool trick is to just print reducer on the garments. It creates a monochromatic print that usually looks pretty rad. super faded, or muted rather.


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

Curable reducers are thin, making your ink mush thinner in viscosity... Soft hand has the consistency more like your plastisol, will add translucency but not thin too much.


----------

